
GitHub: Minor Service Outage - forlorn
Drops error code 500 (Server Error) here and there. Hope it gets resolved soon.
======
forlorn
[https://status.github.com/](https://status.github.com/)

------
neuronexmachina
"""

12:00 PDT: Minor service outage.

12:10 PDT: Major service outage.

"""

